# Review: Rome 390 Bosses



## crazyface

I picked up some 390 bosses this season for my Bataleon Evil Twin to get into more park riding.

Stiffness: Medium stiff high back (stiffer than my forces) and soft straps. The straps can be adjusted into 3 different positions to make them stiffer or softer. I've been riding them as soft as possible all season and really like the feel. Overall a park-oriented all mountain binding.

Adjustability: This is probably the strength of these bindings. Virtual everything can be adjusted from the strap stiffness, to high back rotation, to canted foot beds. The canted foot beds are really nice and have allowed me to widen my stance without any discomfort. I found that it is impossible to rotate the high backs more than 12 degrees if you have the straps set to the softest setting.

Complaints: They don't really fit my boots. The toe ratchets don't release very smoothly most of the time. They will not budge oftentimes unless I use two hands to release them. Last time out, it was wet and rainy and the toe ratchets were having trouble grabbing the ladders.

Overall: Not too impressed with these bindings after all the hype I was hearing from them. I think most of the problems arise from them not fitting my boots very well, so beware if you wear boots equivalent to size 10 DCs. I really like the flex and comfort of them overall, especially the heel strap. I found the ratchets to be inferior to those on my Union Forces. For my next bindings, I think that I will either return to Union or try out some Fluxs.


----------



## Leo

I don't think it is fair to review a product that doesn't fit you properly. Understandable if it is a design flaw like the toe straps just not grabbing your boot. If the binding as a whole does not fit, then I don't think it warrants a bad review.

I have very low profile Burton Hails 9.5 and very high profile Burton TWC 10. Both fit fine with proper adjustments.

What size did you get by the way? L/XL?

Anyway, Union has way more hype and I finally tried a couple of pairs. Their toe straps are horrible and the ratchets require a good slap to release.

I won't argue that the Bosses have bad ratchets too. I'm not a fan of those ratchets either, but my problem with them is the opposite of yours. They release too easily.


----------



## snowjab

Do you wanna get rid of your boss 390? I have some targas and live them , the only issue is that i have a low profile salamon boot and I have them max'd out in the tight side but too big for medium. I wish they had a M/L. I also have 2011 forces and contact pro and yea the only issue would be crappy toe straps the ankle strap is my favorite tho. I hear they're coming out with improved toe straps for 2012


----------



## crazyface

Leo said:


> I don't think it is fair to review a product that doesn't fit you properly. Understandable if it is a design flaw like the toe straps just not grabbing your boot. If the binding as a whole does not fit, then I don't think it warrants a bad review.
> 
> I have very low profile Burton Hails 9.5 and very high profile Burton TWC 10. Both fit fine with proper adjustments.
> 
> What size did you get by the way? L/XL?
> 
> Anyway, Union has way more hype and I finally tried a couple of pairs. Their toe straps are horrible and the ratchets require a good slap to release.
> 
> I won't argue that the Bosses have bad ratchets too. I'm not a fan of those ratchets either, but my problem with them is the opposite of yours. They release too easily.


I got the S/Ms. I said in my review that most of the problems were from the bindings not fitting well, I have done everything to adjust them to make them as large as possible but they still don't fit very well. The only possible option I see is to trade toe straps with somebody who has L/XLs.

Have you ridden older forces (around 08) to compare to the new forces? I have 07/08 forces and i happen to like everything about them, even the toe strap and ratchet that everybody seems to hate.


----------



## Leo

I know you mentioned the poor fit, but you still reviewed the bindings nonetheless. I've demoed bad board sizes before and I don't write up reviews for them because of that unless even in the bad size, the board performed exceptionally well.

It's just my opinion though. I don't want to persuade a rider to avoid a particular piece of gear when the ones I own/demo don't even fit correctly.

With your size 10 boots, you should be on the L/XL. That was unfortunately your mistake. If you can, I'd trade up for the larger size and then see how you like the bindings.

I'm not trying to defend the Bosses like a fanboy as I have found a few flaws in my properly fitting bindings. I just don't agree with posting reviews about something that isn't even the right size for you.

I have not ridden the older forces. From what I was told, the only changes from last year are the toe straps. Some bindings I'd much rather own:

Ride Delta

Flux RK30

Rome 390 Boss

K2 Auto Uprise

Flow NXT-ATSE

Burton Restricted Malavitas (if I have ICS board)

2012 Burton Cartels

List goes on and on...


----------



## crazyface

Leo said:


> With your size 10 boots, you should be on the L/XL. That was unfortunately your mistake. If you can, I'd trade up for the larger size and then see how you like the bindings.


It's not my fault at all. I went into my local store and tried on the L/XLs. THEY DID NOT FIT!!! The toe strap would max out before becoming remotely tight. DC makes pretty small boots as these are comparable to size 9 Burtons. I ordered the S/M online as they did not have any in stock near me. My boots do fit in these, they just aren't very comfortable. The bindings fit, just not well for someone with boots near mine's size.


Here is a crappy pic that I just took with my phone.


----------



## Leo

I have the 2011 Burton Restricted Hails 9.5 on my L/XL Bosses. I had to adjust heelcups to the smallest setting so the boot can fit properly. Ankle and toe strap adjustment tweaks and I'm good to go.

If you tried them on in the shop, then the heelcups were set at default which is for sizes 11/12.5. That is why your boots didn't fit. So yes, unfortunately, it was your fault for choosing the wrong size 

Actually, I'd put some blame on the shop as well. If I were the employee and I saw that your size 10 fit small on the L/XL Boss, I would have pointed out that the heelcups were set for a bigger boot size and that you can adjust them for size 10's.


----------



## crazyface

Leo said:


> I have the 2011 Burton Restricted Hails 9.5 on my L/XL Bosses. I had to adjust heelcups to the smallest setting so the boot can fit properly. Ankle and toe strap adjustment tweaks and I'm good to go.
> 
> If you tried them on in the shop, then the heelcups were set at default which is for sizes 11/12.5. That is why your boots didn't fit. So yes, unfortunately, it was your fault for choosing the wrong size
> 
> Actually, I'd put some blame on the shop as well. If I were the employee and I saw that your size 10 fit small on the L/XL Boss, I would have pointed out that the heelcups were set for a bigger boot size and that you can adjust them for size 10's.


Oh yeah! I forgot you were with me when I tried the bindings on. Thanks for the reminder. 
Everything was minimized and they did not fit.


----------



## Leo

Wow, no need for the rude sarcasm. I'm just saying the default setting for the L/XL is not set to fit size 10. If the shop guy adjusted the heelcup then cool. 

Just sounds like you only maxed out the straps and not the heelcups. I don't see how my size 9.5 which has burton's shrinkage tech can fit but your size 10 doesn't. 

Whatever bro. Wasn't bin hostile. Opinionated yes, hostile no. I still stand by my remark about this being an unfair review. The point actually isn't to bother you. It's so that people who would have avoided it give it second thought after reading our little trade off.


----------



## WHOisDAN

The toe straps should fit a little higher.


----------



## init

If a binding does not fit such a common boot in either sizes, assuming all possible adjustments have been done, what's wrong writing a review about it? DC boots are really common where I'm from, and if it's impossible to get a good fit in them, someone will benefit from this review.


----------



## Leo

init said:


> If a binding does not fit such a common boot in either sizes, assuming all possible adjustments have been done, what's wrong writing a review about it? DC boots are really common where I'm from, and if it's impossible to get a good fit in them, someone will benefit from this review.


That's the problem... we can only assume all possible adjustments were made. I'm sorry, I just doubt the shop guy did any adjustments other than just on the straps. The bindings were more than likely left on the default setting on the heelcup which does not fit size 10 boots.

Also, I have these bindings and two very different boots. A very low-profile 9.5 that has a profile of a 8.5 boot and a bulky size 10. I am able to share bindings with my friend who has size 11 boots with those size 10's of mine.

I'm sure someone else here rocks DC boots with these bindings. This is the first I ever heard about something like this.

Also judging by the picture, he can tighten the toe strap on the inner ladder and also wear it a little higher on the toe.

I still firmly say he chose the wrong size. With adjustments, I don't see L/XL not fitting. I have two very different boots around the OP's size and both fit with proper adjustments. I've seen plenty of DC boots and nothing weird stands out about them. He said his boots fit like a size 9 Burton. I have a size 9.5 Burton that fits like an 8.5. I'm on L/XL Bosses.

Really, not trying to be a dick. I truly believe that crazyface would really enjoy these bindings in the proper adjusted size.


----------



## ptapia

When I picked up my bosses, I was instructed to go with the L/XL and I rock a size 9 thirtytwo. I must say that when I first rode the bindings, I was a little disappointed as there were weird pressure points and I was questioning response. Now, I've dialed the bindings in better and now the worst problem is that my toe strap on my back foot does pop off sometimes. I do have to tighten the strap a little higher on the boot, but nothing terribly uncomfy. I also cranked the high back up one position and now for the most part I'm pretty stoked on these bindings, but again I wear a size 9 boot in a L/XL.


----------



## crazyface

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/34370-what-size-rome-390-boss.html
There ya go, Leo. Another poster said that he thought his L/XL bosses were too big for size 10.5 DC's.

DC makes a very small boot. I went from size 8.5 burton which might have had shrinktech to size 10 DC's.

Everything was minimized. I am not a retard, the shop guy may have been, but I am not and I know how to try on and adjust bindings.


----------



## init

Leo said:


> That's the problem... we can only assume all possible adjustments were made. I'm sorry, I just doubt the shop guy did any adjustments other than just on the straps. The bindings were more than likely left on the default setting on the heelcup which does not fit size 10 boots.
> 
> Also, I have these bindings and two very different boots. A very low-profile 9.5 that has a profile of a 8.5 boot and a bulky size 10. I am able to share bindings with my friend who has size 11 boots with those size 10's of mine.
> 
> I'm sure someone else here rocks DC boots with these bindings. This is the first I ever heard about something like this.
> 
> Also judging by the picture, he can tighten the toe strap on the inner ladder and also wear it a little higher on the toe.
> 
> I still firmly say he chose the wrong size. With adjustments, I don't see L/XL not fitting. I have two very different boots around the OP's size and both fit with proper adjustments. I've seen plenty of DC boots and nothing weird stands out about them. He said his boots fit like a size 9 Burton. I have a size 9.5 Burton that fits like an 8.5. I'm on L/XL Bosses.
> 
> Really, not trying to be a dick. I truly believe that crazyface would really enjoy these bindings in the proper adjusted size.


I dunno, you make some valid points, I don't know how this boot and binding combo would fit. But when someone comes to the forum with a post like this, I assume he's not straight up lying to give Rome bad rep. Let's see if there are others with the same setup


----------



## Leo

init said:


> I dunno, you make some valid points, I don't know how this boot and binding combo would fit. But when someone comes to the forum with a post like this, I assume he's not straight up lying to give Rome bad rep. Let's see if there are others with the same setup


Wow guys, come on... I'm not calling him a liar at all. I respect crazyface's opinion. I am just taking what he said about visiting a shop and making my assumptions that the shop guy didn't adjust the bindings for him. 

Maybe crazyface had a tool or asked for one and changed the setting himself I dunno. He didn't mention it so that is why I was left to my assumptions.

He also states that DC has low profile boots and people with even size 10.5 are complaining about the fit on a L/XL. I have the 2011 Burton Restricted Hails with shrinkage tech on a 9.5 and I can adjust the L/XL to fit fine. So when I see people saying they have size 10+ boots that are low profile that won't fit L/XL Bosses, I find that very hard to believe. My boots have a profile of 8.5 normal boots. So with that in mind, those size 10 DC's must have the profile of a boot under 8.5.

They aren't talking about width here. They are just talking about not being able to tighten the straps enough. I really wish I could meet crazyface and set him up in my bindings. I'm very confident that I can adjust them to fit.

This is the very reason why I'm not upset at crazyface, rather the shop employee who obviously did not help him.

@Crazyface: I'm not calling you a retard bro. You are just misunderstanding my posts. Sorry for any offense. I do have a big mouth and I have not been able to ride much this season so gear talk is my outlet


----------



## init

Leo said:


> Wow guys, come on... I'm not calling him a liar at all. I respect crazyface's opinion. I am just taking what he said about visiting a shop and making my assumptions that the shop guy didn't adjust the bindings for him.
> 
> Maybe crazyface had a tool or asked for one and changed the setting himself I dunno. He didn't mention it so that is why I was left to my assumptions.
> 
> He also states that DC has low profile boots and people with even size 10.5 are complaining about the fit on a L/XL. I have the 2011 Burton Restricted Hails with shrinkage tech on a 9.5 and I can adjust the L/XL to fit fine. So when I see people saying they have size 10+ boots that are low profile that won't fit L/XL Bosses, I find that very hard to believe. My boots have a profile of 8.5 normal boots. So with that in mind, those size 10 DC's must have the profile of a boot under 8.5.
> 
> They aren't talking about width here. They are just talking about not being able to tighten the straps enough. I really wish I could meet crazyface and set him up in my bindings. I'm very confident that I can adjust them to fit.
> 
> This is the very reason why I'm not upset at crazyface, rather the shop employee who obviously did not help him.
> 
> @Crazyface: I'm not calling you a retard bro. You are just misunderstanding my posts. Sorry for any offense. I do have a big mouth and I have not been able to ride much this season so gear talk is my outlet


I really didn't mean for that post to make it look like you think he's lying Leo. My apologies if that's how it came out.
Would be interesting to see if anyone else is using the same setup still


----------



## Leo

init said:


> I really didn't mean for that post to make it look like you think he's lying Leo. My apologies if that's how it came out.
> Would be interesting to see if anyone else is using the same setup still


I'm thinking about doing a picture tutorial about this now seeing as I have very low profile Hails and L/XL 390 Bosses. My bindings are already taken apart and I have to mess with them anyway to replace ladders. Might as well take some pictures and show the various adjustment possibilities.

I can put my 9.5 Hails on the S/M Bosses too, but I chose the L/XL because I can't know for sure that my next boots will fit that small.


----------



## ptapia

Leo said:


> I'm thinking about doing a picture tutorial about this now seeing as I have very low profile Hails and L/XL 390 Bosses. My bindings are already taken apart and I have to mess with them anyway to replace ladders. Might as well take some pictures and show the various adjustment possibilities.
> 
> I can put my 9.5 Hails on the S/M Bosses too, but I chose the L/XL because I can't know for sure that my next boots will fit that small.


I think that's a pretty good idea Leo! 

These bindings are pretty sweet and they had to be hyped up for a reason. I'm still working on getting mine dialed, but the closer I get the more I like them. Anyway I think it would help a lot of people to gain more insight into how someone else set up and tweaked these bindings.


----------



## crazyface

Leo and everbody else,
I like the bindings. They are definitely high quality, but as I said before, there really doesn't seem to be an optimal size for my boots. Most other companies have 3 sizes for their bindings and make the decision easy. Rome doesn't do that for some reason and my boots fit right in between both sizes. They work in size S/M, and I could probably manage a L/XL, but I prefer to have some say in the adjustability and wouldn't want to ride them completely minimized if I get smaller boots next time. There doesn't seem to be any size binding that is optimal for my size, they both seem to just work decently.

Maybe I would be better suited in L/XLs, but from my experience that would not be true. The best possible fit, I think would be to trade somebody my toe straps for L/XL, assuming that the L/XL toe straps are larger.


----------



## WHOisDAN

I must admit, the size options for Rome bindings are horrible. 

I'm in between sizes as well. I had to max out the heel cup and toe strap for the s/m boss's to work with my 9.5 shrinkage tech boots.


----------



## kingkoajmr

From the pic you posted on the previous page it doesn't look to me that the heel cup is in the forward most position. Can you take a picture of the inside of the binding where the heel cup attaches? With my heel cup all the way forward the metal part at the toe (what you took a pic of) is more flush with the "plastic".

For reference I have the 390 boss with a 10.5 F24 boot (9.5 footprint) which is likely similar in size to your DC. The only reason I ask about the heel cup is I have no issues with mine when adjusted to the smallest setting.


----------



## crazyface

kingkoajmr said:


> From the pic you posted on the previous page it doesn't look to me that the heel cup is in the forward most position. Can you take a picture of the inside of the binding where the heel cup attaches? With my heel cup all the way forward the metal part at the toe (what you took a pic of) is more flush with the "plastic".
> 
> For reference I have the 390 boss with a 10.5 F24 boot (9.5 footprint) which is likely similar in size to your DC. The only reason I ask about the heel cup is I have no issues with mine when adjusted to the smallest setting.


Thats because teh heel cup is in the farthest back position. I have teh S/M bindings. As I said before, DC makes a small ass boot. I was riding Burton 8.5s before these.


----------



## Leo

I totally agree with you guys that Rome has awkward sizing. Especially for those of us in between sizes. 9-10 are awkward sizes for these bindings.

The reason I chose L/XL is the opposite of yours crazy. I wanted options of using boots that might not be as low-profile. The Hails are reduced enough for me and while I love the light weight, this binding issue is annoying.

The reason why you are experiencing weird fit on the S/M is because the length of the boot is still the same. It's the overall profile that is reduced so basically you still have a size 10 length but a size 9's girth.

It is what it is. I would call Rome and ask for larger straps. I'm sure they'll hook you up.


----------



## snowjab

Leo said:


> I totally agree with you guys that Rome has awkward sizing. Especially for those of us in between sizes. 9-10 are awkward sizes for these bindings.
> 
> The reason I chose L/XL is the opposite of yours crazy. I wanted options of using boots that might not be as low-profile. The Hails are reduced enough for me and while I love the light weight, this binding issue is annoying.
> 
> The reason why you are experiencing weird fit on the S/M is because the length of the boot is still the same. It's the overall profile that is reduced so basically you still have a size 10 length but a size 9's girth.
> 
> It is what it is. I would call Rome and ask for larger straps. I'm sure they'll hook you up.


Yea I wear an 11.5 but bought a salomon f20 benedek and its the size of any other 10.5 becayse of the low profile thus bringing this binding issue on me. So i now fall in the gap where i have a hard time strapping to the romes


----------



## f1 tech

OK....So I have size 10 DC boots. They're are broken in. Which 390 binding size should I get? I found a pair of Acid color ones in S/M that I really want. If I get it in L/XL, it'll have to be black/white. Thx.


----------



## snowjab

f1 tech said:


> OK....So I have size 10 DC boots. They're are broken in. Which 390 binding size should I get? I found a pair of Acid color ones in S/M that I really want. If I get it in L/XL, it'll have to be black/white. Thx.


if theyre bulky enought i would say L/XL, for sure the S/M wont fit those boots. Your in no mans land


----------



## Leo

I am telling you... you can fit a size 10 DC fine in a L/XL. If I can fit a Burton Hail 9.5 in it, then you can too. I swear, as soon as I finish moving and getting situated, I'm doing a picture tutorial. My boots are so damn low profile, that I can't fathom why people with sizes in upwards of 11 can't fit them into the L/XL.


----------



## snowjab

Leo said:


> I am telling you... you can fit a size 10 DC fine in a L/XL. If I can fit a Burton Hail 9.5 in it, then you can too. I swear, as soon as I finish moving and getting situated, I'm doing a picture tutorial. My boots are so damn low profile, that I can't fathom why people with sizes in upwards of 11 can't fit them into the L/XL.


please do cus Im max out on my 11.5 and cant tightened them anymore. Well thats on my targas Ill see when i get my boss if i have same issue


----------



## Leo

snowjab said:


> please do cus Im max out on my 11.5 and cant tightened them anymore. Well thats on my targas Ill see when i get my boss if i have same issue


You have L/XL Targas? "Maxed out" sounds like you have the S/M and have the settings at maximum size.


----------



## snowjab

Leo said:


> You have L/XL Targas? "Maxed out" sounds like you have the S/M and have the settings at maximum size.



I guess i didnt say that right, i have L/XL tightened as much as i can but still dont feel like theyre tight enough especially on the toe which i dont think it requires to be that tight to begin with. I guess im used to feeling a tighter toe strap on my other bindings. I do have alot of strap hangin from both the ankle and toe, looks like im bombing down the hill with antennas.


----------



## kingkoajmr

snowjab said:


> I guess i didnt say that right, i have L/XL tightened as much as i can ... looks like im bombing down the hill with antennas.


Adjust the heel cup. There is no reason that you should be at the end of the ladders with a 11.5 boot, even with the low-profile f20. I have plenty of ladder left with my 10.5 f24's in a l/xl Targa and l/xl 390 Boss.


----------



## snowjab

kingkoajmr said:


> Adjust the heel cup. There is no reason that you should be at the end of the ladders with a 11.5 boot.


I will try that..


----------



## Leo

I do have a lot of ladder sticking out as well. I saw a few people that cut their excess ladder off.

Also, you should minimize the toe strap more. It will seem like the web won't be centered on your boot, but when you crank it down, it will be. Hard to explain, this is why I need pictures lol. I had the same issue with the toe strap when I was trying to center it on my toe.

But definitely make sure everything like the heel cup is minimized.


----------



## kingkoajmr

snowjab said:


> I will try that..


That'll work. Just because Rome's sizing chart says 9-14 for l/xl doesn't mean if your boot is in that range you can just strap in and go. It means that you can ADJUST the binding to fit those sizes.

If you still have excess ladder try Leo's tip. My toe straps are a bit off-center to avoid the antennae


----------



## f1 tech

Well, I went ahead and called the store. I asked them to try to fit a size 10 DC boot into the S/M 390 and they said it fits fine but with a little adjustment to the bottom piece. I have DC Sabre BOA boots and they seem pretty low profile. You have to remember that DC boots run small. I normally wear a size 8.5 to 9 and these 10 boots fit perfect on me. Anyway, I ordered the 390s. If it doesn't feel right, I'm just going to sell it.


----------



## crazyface

f1 tech said:


> Well, I went ahead and called the store. I asked them to try to fit a size 10 DC boot into the S/M 390 and they said it fits fine but with a little adjustment to the bottom piece. I have DC Sabre BOA boots and they seem pretty low profile. You have to remember that DC boots run small. I normally wear a size 8.5 to 9 and these 10 boots fit perfect on me. Anyway, I ordered the 390s. If it doesn't feel right, I'm just going to sell it.


did you order L/XL or S/M? 
Maybe we an get another opinion on whether or not this size will fit in L/XL.


----------



## Leo

Just found some pics of mine...


----------



## f1 tech

crazyface said:


> did you order L/XL or S/M?
> Maybe we an get another opinion on whether or not this size will fit in L/XL.


I got the S/M.


----------

